# [EVDL] Deka Intimidator 9A34?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<<< Does anyone have any first-hand experience with the Deka 9A34? Its
specs sound rather comparable to the Optima YT (55Ah C/20, 120 min
reserve cap, 970 CA), but its cost is considerably more attractive. I
imagine perhaps life isn't as good, but I'd love to hear what other
list members have seen. Is it worth adding the extra 3/4" length to
my battery box? >>>

No experience, but that $70-75 difference (e.g.- 
http://www.remybattery.com/Products/Deka-Intimidator-Battery---9A34__9A34.aspx 
vs. 
http://www.remybattery.com/Products/Optima-Battery---Yellow-Top-Deep-Cycle-D34-950__D34-950.aspx) works out to more than a third less! Listees have complained about Yellow-tops dropping in quality lately, too. Any idea where Intimidators are made and who the actual manufacturer 
is?

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Uhh, I'm pretty sure that Deka makes the Deka Intimidators.

I haven't used the Intimidators, but I have used the Deka Dominators. The
Dominators are a good battery if you use them within their limits. The
only complaint I have about them is that Deka's published specs are a
little, um...optimistic.

The Intimidator is supposed to be a decent battery, but I'd recommend
buying one and testing it first to see how it handles in real life and
decide based on your own testing if it's suitable for your application.

My /guess/ is that if you're not looking for drag racing performance, it
will probably be ok. Emphasis on the word /guess/.

> No experience, but that $70-75 difference (e.g.-
> http://www.remybattery.com/Products/Deka-Intimidator-Battery---9A34__9A34.aspx
> vs.
> http://www.remybattery.com/Products/Optima-Battery---Yellow-Top-Deep-Cycle-D34-950__D34-950.aspx)
> works out to more than a third less! Listees have complained about
> Yellow-tops dropping in quality lately, too. Any idea where Intimidators
> are made and who the actual manufacturer
> is?
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dooh, sorry. I need another cup of coffee.

Deka is made by East Penn

> <<< Does anyone have any first-hand experience with the Deka 9A34? Its
> specs sound rather comparable to the Optima YT (55Ah C/20, 120 min
> reserve cap, 970 CA), but its cost is considerably more attractive. I
> imagine perhaps life isn't as good, but I'd love to hear what other
> list members have seen. Is it worth adding the extra 3/4" length to
> my battery box? >>>
>
> No experience, but that $70-75 difference (e.g.-
> http://www.remybattery.com/Products/Deka-Intimidator-Battery---9A34__9A34.aspx
> vs.
> http://www.remybattery.com/Products/Optima-Battery---Yellow-Top-Deep-Cycle-D34-950__D34-950.aspx)
> works out to more than a third less! Listees have complained about
> Yellow-tops dropping in quality lately, too. Any idea where Intimidators
> are made and who the actual manufacturer
> is?
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Deka Intimidators are very different from Dominators. I can't think of 
anything about the latter that applies to the former. Initimidators (dumb 
name) are AGMs, Dominators (slightly less dumb name ;-) are gel batteries. 
The Intimidators' specs claim a much shorter cycle life, btw. 

That said, East Penn doesn't make junk. (So far. Knock wood.)

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> The Intimidator is supposed to be a decent battery, but I'd recommend
> buying one and testing it first to see how it handles in real life and
> decide based on your own testing if it's suitable for your 
> application.

That's not a bad idea. With the savings, I could easily afford an 
extra battery for experimental purposes. I have a 300W load bank at 
work I can use to get a discharge curve and to verify the reserve 
capacity rating. Anyone have any ideas how I might (safely) test its 
pulse discharge capability? I don't exactly have any 10kW 15mOhm 
resistors kicking around, and the largest load bank I have access to 
is only 1kW.

If I'm happy with what I see, I'll be the list's guinea pig for these 
guys. I plan to build myself a lithium pack someday, but right now I 
really just need to get the car on the road. Five years into this 
project, I'm tired of it not being done.

-Ben

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ben Apollonio wrote:
> > > The Intimidator is supposed to be a decent battery, but I'd recommend
> > > buying one and testing it first to see how it handles in real life and
> > > decide based on your own testing if it's suitable for your
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>> The Intimidator is supposed to be a decent battery... I'd recommend
>> buying one and testing it first to see how it handles in real life
>> and decide based on your own testing if it's suitable for your 
>> application.

> That's not a bad idea. With the savings, I could easily afford an 
> extra battery for experimental purposes. I have a 300W load bank at 
> work I can use to get a discharge curve and to verify the reserve 
> capacity rating. Anyone have any ideas how I might (safely) test its 
> pulse discharge capability?

You probably have a bunch of load resistors hanging up in your closet. 
 Use a wire coat hanger as a resistor. Dunk it in a bucket of water 
for cooling, and it can handle at least 250 amps.

The spare battery can either be used as part of your pack, or if you 
abuse it too much, it can serve as your 12v accessory battery, or for 
some other use.
-- 
Ring the bells that still can ring
Forget the perfect offering
There is a crack in everything
That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart_at_earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

